# cut fenders



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

Does anyone have pics of there fenders that has been cut... so i get an idea of what i need to do..... or ask body shop to do.. but i think im gonna cut them myself


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

from what i hear no body shop want to deal with cutting and rolling. i tried in my area


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a *fender roller* that will work,


----------

